# AGA: Trip to the Monterey Aquarium



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Had the most fun weekend of my life, going to San Fran to the Aquatic Gardeners Association convention. Met up with many friends and people I know in the hobby, including Jay, Eric Do, Jeff Senski, Rhonda Wilson, Tom Barr, Jeff Ludwig, and a slew of others.

First day was a trip with Jay, Ghazanfar Ghori and myself to a bunch of aquarium shops in SF. Will post pics of that later. Second day was a trip to Monterey Bay Aquarium, great photo opportunities there. Here are some of my favorites :

Strawberry Field









Some type of blenny, very aggressive









Juvenile Garibaldi (one of my favorite sw fish)









Ray









Shark









Jelly (light up type, VERY difficult)


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Great pictures! I especially like the picture of the ray. Very dynamic and its great that its looking right into the camera.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is that a juvenile Great White!? I've heard they're the first aquarium in the world to finally keep a Great White alive in captivity, but I thought they released after it ate all it's tankmates?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats a new one from what I understand, a baby!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice pictures! Jelly fish are always my favorites.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If the great white was released, it was after the second week in October when I was there!


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

The first one was released. This is a new one.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Raul-7 said:


> Is that a juvenile Great White!? I've heard they're the first aquarium in the world to finally keep a Great White alive in captivity, but I thought they released after it ate all it's tankmates?


This is a fairly new one for the MBA. Yes the old one was starting to dine on other tankmates.

The one on display is only a few months old for the MBA and will be released after a few more months in captivity. It will be kept for just a few weeks longer than the old one so they can study results of a longer captive Great White.

It was interesting to know that the old one was let go and moved down coast into Mexican waters then returned back up coast. I believe the electronic sensor for tracking was electronically released and they no longer track the shark.

I really liked the trip there too. So many different displays of fish and also birds of the region. Need to go back again!!!


----------

